# Rock bottom hunting club looking for members. 2300 acres



## rchunter (Apr 17, 2014)

ROCK BOTTOM HUNTING CLUB

We have,
1800 acres in Taylor county and
500 acres on 3 seperate properties in Crawford county. 

All 2300 acres will be trophy managed at 120" b/c gross or larger. The three Crawford county properties have been hunted by us for the last 3 years and we have taken 5 bucks ranging from 120" - 136". We have seen a few in the 140 and 150 range. The Taylor county property is new to us this year. It is in the area of Rupert, off of hwy 90 and is close to gray ghost plantation and a couple of high fence plantations. We normally bring new people in by reference only but due to picking up 1800 more acres we have to use other means. We are looking for safe, family oriented, trophy hunters. The dues this year are $650 and we are looking to pick up about 8 new members.

A few FAQ. 
-we have a first come first serve policy when it comes to stands and where to hunt.  No exclusive areas. 
-pin and pin out system
-Taylor county has 2 areas to camp on. None of our properties have water or electricity yet. We are looking to get that installed this year or next. 
- a membership includes spouse and children 18 y/o and younger. Spouse and child must hunt either your stands or hunt in stand with you when you choose to hunt a club stand. 
- membership runs from June 1,2014 to June 1,2015
 -check out our Facebook page for pics and maps. https://www.facebook.com/RockBottomHuntingClub?ref=hl

Private message me if you are interested.


----------



## parker 10 point (Apr 17, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## rchunter (Apr 17, 2014)

*Trail cam pic*

My profile pic is one of the bucks we took. This is one I was hunting last year.


----------



## viperone (Apr 17, 2014)

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## EdWalton (Apr 17, 2014)

How far is your club from Albany, GA?


----------



## rchunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Not exactly sure. It's maybe 10 min from butler.


----------



## rchunter (Apr 18, 2014)

*Pic*

Trail cam pic


----------



## cemeteryhill (Apr 18, 2014)

A buck we took


----------



## cemeteryhill (Apr 18, 2014)

Another taken this past season


----------



## Geof (Apr 18, 2014)

*interested in hunting club*

Can I see a set of rules, please. Is there a zip code to use on GOOGLE earth to view land tracts?  How many total members will there be?   Geof 678-296-9431    Do you give out a phone contact number? Thank you


----------



## rchunter (Apr 18, 2014)

If you can send me your email address I can email the rules to you and some maps. 





Geof said:


> Can I see a set of rules, please. Is there a zip code to use on GOOGLE earth to view land tracts?  How many total members will there be?   Geof 678-296-9431    Do you give out a phone contact number? Thank you


----------



## Chadx1981 (Apr 18, 2014)

How many members total


----------



## mightyd33 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not sure if last message went through, I'm very interested and would like to talk to you on the phone if possible, my cell is 404-550-4450 thanks Derrick


----------



## rchunter (Apr 18, 2014)

Chadx1981 said:


> How many members total



Looking for 36 total


----------



## eidson (Apr 18, 2014)

Interested in the club, would PM you but forgot how to do it lol. If you would please give me a call at 478-396-4944 thanks.


----------



## rchunter (Apr 18, 2014)

*Here is a link to our facebook*

our facebook page has trailcam pics and maps of the properties. 


https://www.facebook.com/RockBottomHuntingClub?ref=hl


----------



## Geof (Apr 18, 2014)

Geof, asked for rules and such, geofshiner@comcast.net.  Thanks for your help.  Would also like to speak to you about the club, if you have time to call me, please   678-296-9431


----------



## Geof (Apr 18, 2014)

*Geof asking for rules, maps*

my email is geofshiner@comcast.net, please send info, thank you


----------



## rchunter (Apr 19, 2014)

Geof said:


> my email is geofshiner@comcast.net, please send info, thank you



Maps and rules sent.


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 20, 2014)

I would like to join when do you need the money


----------



## Gene2484 (Apr 20, 2014)

My friend and I are interested


----------



## yarddog21 (Apr 22, 2014)

My friend and I would like to know more about the property. My email is yarddog523@gmail.com and you can contact me at 478-361-5382.--Jeremy


----------

